
Why Bother With Cucumber Testing? | Jack Kinsella - Rails Developer Berlin - hicuketest
http://www.jackkinsella.ie/2011/09/26/why-bother-with-cucumber-testing.html
======
throwmeaway2525
I agree, and wish more common sense was exercised in this area, but
unfortunately there are many concepts in the community that are just adopted
wholesale.

